# This is why NOT to let the dealers touch your car. Brand new BMW X3 Ceramishield DCC



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Welcome to another write up from D3tailed Car Care, for more upto date goings on please follow us on facebook and twitter.

Had this client contact me in a desperate state after purchasing a brand new BMW X3 in carbon black, upon collection of the car he notice a few marks around the car so took it back for the dealers to rectify.

Well he collected on a overcast day and thought all was ok, until he got home and the sun shone it and showed up lots of random buffer marks, so back to the dealers again for this to be rectified.

You've guessed it they trashed it again, so the client hit the roof with them and was so annoyed he wanted to give the car back :doublesho so anyway after a brief chat with me on the phone I got him to drop by with the car for a inspection and even I was pretty shocked tbh.

So a couple of weeks later the dealers brought the car down to me for this to be rectified and ceramishield.

Anyway I'll let the pics do the talking, car went through the usual wash, de-tar and clay etc.

















































































































































Shocking don't you think :devil:

Anyway after many hours with scholl s17 and a thorough IPA wipedown and ceramishield applied we have this, obviously all the wheels/glass sealed and tyres/arches dressed etc.













































































































A few outside shots, must admit Ceramishield looks awesome and really add lots to the depth and clarity even on a brand new car the difference is night and day 























































Thanks for looking.

Paul​


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good work looks very nice know, with a lot of dealer they do the swirls for free and must be good news for a detailer


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job Paul. As the new ones are built in the US did you find the paint any softer??

The Z4 I did last week was meduim paint and corrected easily.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Nice job Paul. As the new ones are built in the US did you find the paint any softer??
> 
> The Z4 I did last week was meduim paint and corrected easily.


Yes was pretty good tbh, just the bumpers seemed to take abit to remove all the marks. :thumb:


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

WTF did they do?!?!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

alfatronics said:


> WTF did they do?!?!


I pressue g3 on a wool pad and some bits with some wet/dry


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

That was in a right state, cracking job :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good work mate :thumb:
I hope the dealer paid to sort the mess they made.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Good work mate hope the dealer paid! My local dealership gives out free swirls with every service:doublesho


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent work there Paul, what a mess from the stealers....


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Great rescue! Very deep reflection.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

yes dealership paid for the work and finally 1 happy client.


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Sad news but one good thing shows dealerships and owners of a new car that detailing by professional is essential. Name and shame dealer! 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Paul, amazing how most dealers are so uneducated when it comes to looking after paint. Making a mess of the things they make a living out of selling!

Just a small investment in time teaching the poor guys who do it would make the world of difference....

Anyway, amazing job, well done!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

thedonji said:


> Sad news but one good thing shows dealerships and owners of a new car that detailing by professional is essential. Name and shame dealer!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Shown on the plates :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Now THATS a proper job!!:thumb: looks great, that back door was a right mess!!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

now that *is* why you shouldnt let a dealership touch your car...top work young man...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Stunning job dude

What a complete mess that WAS !!`


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

always amazes me that dealers dont employ the services of a pro detailer when youre spending that amount on a car.
top job buddy.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow now that was a real mess. Looks good now though I take it BMW are footing the bill for this work?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

the first pic was shocking, lovely turn around, i was in a vauxhall dealer this morning and the cleaning depot (this is the name they call it) was buffing a 12plate black corsa with as r6 shed loads of water and a 10 year old head couldnt even make out what it was woud have loved to stay to see the finish, asked the guy how long this was going to take a fair while he said at least 15 mins


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Looks good, dealers are clowns


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Cracking work once again Paul.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, yes just to clarify the dealers paid for the work carried out.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank goodness for *Hampshire Detailer* - I'd have been LIVID!

(and thank you for leaving the dealer name on the plates on show - they deserve the negative exposure)


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

The dealers must have been doing it blind folded when tinkering with that. Great work and nice results in the end.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

All too common due to inferior service providers and those service providers having as much passion as a corpse for ensuring a new car is treated right ;et alone a new one. At the least, it looks as it should of on the day of collection and im sure the client was far more comfortable with the finished article.


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

It is a sad state of affairs but the dealer networks are only to blame for driving down the prices of the suppliers for things like valet services.
Having said that one dealer I know locally to me won't let the valeters aywhere near a car with a machine polisher, even though the supplying company gave the teams machines for that very purpose. Don't know that they trained them though....

So, was it Farnborough or Hindhead...?


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

You make it REALLY new! :thumb:The dealers are thinking only the money...


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, dealers have a habit of applying yardbrushes and various types of industrial equipment to cars... :doublesho

Nicely recovered there, I think, well done ^_^


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Absolutely incredible, that damage must have taken serious effort :wall: 

Great result Paul, now looking like a new car :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Adamk69 said:


> It is a sad state of affairs but the dealer networks are only to blame for driving down the prices of the suppliers for things like valet services.
> Having said that one dealer I know locally to me won't let the valeters aywhere near a car with a machine polisher, even though the supplying company gave the teams machines for that very purpose. Don't know that they trained them though....
> 
> So, was it Farnborough or Hindhead...?


Hindhead :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job there


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing work!

Anyone notice the face like image on the door?!?!?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Shocking work by dealer:doublesho .... put right by the hands of your good self , night and day:argie: thx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Great turnaround


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Paul


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Great turnaround Paul. :thumb:

Most dealerships just won't pay the money for a professional detail, even though it will increase the chances of a sale and they'll more than likely recover the cost by charging a stronger price. It's not just the lower end of the market either, the higher end marques will still employ your basic "scratch and swirl" washers!

Alex


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

great turn around! im constantly hearing very good reviews about ceramishield, these pictures definitely do a product its justice!

I was the owner of that car, id do alot more demanding from stealerships in the way of refunds or something in that nature


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

my o my, thats gotta hurt seeing the stealers do that to your new motor. Great turn around. :thumb:


----------

